# how much carbs when bulking



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi ive been clean bulking i normaly take in 100g carbs each solid meal with shakes inbetween, i do eat clean but im putting on bf, which i dnt mind as i am putting on size too, how many meals though should i have carbs with, with out it storing as fat? Is ther anyway of consuming most of my carbs till dinner then lowering them for the rest of the day? Help plz


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Post up your full diet & stats mate. Much easier to help out that way.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Full diet and stats needed, but a general rule of thumb is if your putting on body fat then you will cut carbs and replace with protein and dietary fats.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are gaining fat because you are eating far to many cals for your metabolism, drop the carbs down to 80g per meal and see what happens if you are still gaining fat then lower further


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Ill probably get flamed for this but..... You dont need carbs in your diet anywhere other than peri-training and planned carb up days.

Aim for about 100-150g of clean carbs around your workout (suppliments such as biotests 'surge' and fruits are great for this) but otherwise, each meal should consist of protein, dietary fats (fish oil, nuts etc) and green veg to suit.

Also dont eat carbs and fats together, you cant metabolise it properly and end up storing the lot as fat.

Im not a fan of yoyo bulk then cut dieting as its not good on your health, esp when people start over compensating with fast food and excess carbs. I know somone who won nabba mr universe class 3 2 times and various ifbb titles without eating carbs so it can be done....


----------

